

Programming Amazon EC2 - wouterinho
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781449393687
My friend Jurg wrote the new O'Reilly book about EC2 that got published today.<p>Use the code DDPAZ to get 50% off on the e-book ($13.99).
======
wouterinho
My friend Jurg co-wrote this book. Werner Vogels of Amazon wrote a foreword
and I've pre-read parts of it, it's a great introduction to AWS.

Also, it's the O'Reilly deal of the day: the coupon code "DDPAZ" gives you 50%
off and a final price of $13.99 for the e-book.

~~~
stevenp
Awww man, wish I had this coupon when I bought the e-book the other day! So
far I'm really impressed.

------
mno
Although the technical details may lag behind the innovations of Amazaon, I
believe the book gives a good insight in the way of thinking when designing
your infrastructure/app for AWS.

~~~
jvehent
I browsed the table of content and I'm curious about the target. Is it for
sysadmins, or more of an introduction for developers ?

~~~
deweller
Some excerpts from the preface:

"we are not going to list all the available commands...you should be
comfortable with the command line...and it certainly wouldn't hurt if you know
what Ubuntu is...and how to install software... If you are a seasoned
software/systems engineer or administrator, there are many things in this book
that will challenge you."

------
benwerd
Bought. Thanks for the pointer!

